# Amberjacks and Wahoo 4/24



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Been reading this forum for a couple years now, our family upgraded our boat last fall and Friday was the first trip this Spring. Had a decent break from the bad weather last Friday and me and three buddies took out after some amberjack. Left out of Perdido Pass about 6:30 and went out to the bouy to try for some hardtails...nothing. Went to the SW to some of the minton reefs, could not find any hardtails. I had dozen or so pin fish in the well and I was planning on jigging anyway so we pushed on offshore in a nice chop. First stop was all we needed to get our limit of nice jacks. Caught our limit plus 3-4 shorts in about an hours time all of the keepers came on jigs. They were on fire and we just took turns. :thumbup: Had the limit by 9:30 decided to push offshore some more and try some trolling. Put lines back in just north of the elbow heading NE, had one short strike (probably a bonito or king). Then the rod with the yozuri plug starts screaming, I settled into a long fight and landed a stud wahoo. :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a fine hoo, nice work!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, great catch guys! Well worth the trip for those bigboys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, that is a fine Wahoo. I wish I had the confidence to troll. Every time I try it, I just burn gas. Seeing this makes me want to go burn some more gas again.
Thanks for your report.


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

Swwwweeeett!!! You make it sound so easy!!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

That's a grown hoo right there! How much he weigh in at? What were you pulling to nab him? Great report!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

RedLeg said:


> That's a grown hoo right there! How much he weigh in at? What were you pulling to nab him? Great report!!!


you said you were pulling a yo-zuri but did you get to weigh him?
looks like maybe about 50-60 lbs by the pic.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Somebody is eating good!


----------



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Not sure what he weighed, he was heavy. Should have put him on the scales at OB marina. And yes, he hit a yo-zuri 6.75" sashimi orange/black, on a new Penn SQL50LD.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

You cant catch big game fish on Squalls. You must have meant to say Tiagra 50W. Its a hell of a catch either way though! You got seriously spoiled your first time out. Good job!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Oops...not sure how I missed what he caught it on lol:notworthy:


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome catch fellas. WX looks good this weekend yo!!:thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a solid hooter!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice when does amberjack close?


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a nice wahoo. Congrats!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow! Great job and thanks for the report!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine mess of fish.....Ya'll call the dude on the right "Tiny" right??? Congrats and welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way to break in the new ride, awesome pics!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

You can catch some nice fish on those squalls! Don't knock them til you try them. I've caught a hooter on one as well, welcome to the forum and we look forward to seeing more post!


----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Killer hoo!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Boom shockalocka! Wahoooo


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great report!!! IS the 296 the new boat?


----------



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes the Cobia 296 is the new ride. Love it so far!


----------

